# First Holiday abroad since T1 Diagnosis…



## Emmaline (Jun 16, 2022)

Hi Everyone

This is my first time posting  Hope you are all well

My son is 14 and was diagnosed in October 2020 with T1. This year we go on our first holiday abroad, long haul. I just wondered if there were any tips or suggestions with regard to travelling, particularly in relation to a long flight, storing insulin during travel and abroad such as on the beach etc, travelling with sharps etc? He wears a libre currently and injects, no pump at the moment. 

Any ideas, gadgets that may help us and make his life easier while away, would be gratefully received! 

Thanks


----------



## helli (Jun 16, 2022)

I think this covers most things regarding travelling with diabetes. It starts off with a lot about covid but does contine with general travel information for type1 and 2.

From having flown 100s of times with type 1, my key advice would be
- take more diabetes kit than you think you will need. The usual advice is _at least_ twice as much.
- keep everything diabetes related in hand luggage. Your hold luggage may get delayed or too cold.
- get a letter from your diabetes team. A GP can provide this but usually charges. It is rare for it to be needed but I prefer the insurance in case it is.
- there is no need to tell everyone (security, airline, check-in) that you have diabetes unless you want to.
- keep hypo treatment with you in your airline seat. I had a hypo when taking off and the airline crew were understandably not happy with me standing up to get to the overhead locker during take off.
- if you are overly concerned about security, you are entitled to a sunflower lanyard to highlight invisible disability. Some airports have separate security channels for disabilities. I have used these a couple of times recently but they are not necessary, especially if you have no pump.
- Libre are fine with security, x-ray, full body scanners, etc.

For ideas/gadgets, the main thing I would recommend is a Frio pouch to keep insulin cool.
(There is no need to panic about keeping insulin out of the fridge for a day of travel as long as it does not get hot hot. Keep it insulated in the middle of your bag and it should be fine.)

And, if you do not have reusable insulin pens, ask for them. The cartridges take up far less space in your luggage than single use pens and the reusable pens are far more robust. And better for the environment.


----------



## helli (Jun 16, 2022)

Ooops, I forgot the most important advice for a holiday

Have Fun!


----------



## Emmaline (Jun 17, 2022)

Thank you so much @helli for your amazing advice! It’s really helped!


----------



## CharlotteScr (Jun 23, 2022)

Emmaline said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> This is my first time posting  Hope you are all well
> 
> ...


Us also @Emmaline - 1st holiday with T1 daughter.  Just in case you are going via Easyjet- we have been told they will allow an extra bag in the cabin for medical supplies, but we need a letter listing exactly what she will need (527 Haribos?? etc)

Tbh- i am slightly apprehensive as to how a beach holiday will work with a pump- we will see!


----------



## The robin (Jun 27, 2022)

helli said:


> I think this covers most things regarding travelling with diabetes. It starts off with a lot about covid but does contine with general travel information for type1 and 2.
> 
> From having flown 100s of times with type 1, my key advice would be
> - take more diabetes kit than you think you will need. The usual advice is _at least_ twice as much.
> ...


Helli,can you tell me where to get these sunflower lanyards from please.
Judy


----------



## helli (Jun 27, 2022)

The robin said:


> Helli,can you tell me where to get these sunflower lanyards from please.
> Judy


I went to customer services at the airport and requested one. 
This was a couple of years ago before covid and before they were adopted by people who didn't wear masks.


----------

